# barrow hospital



## daveyfilms76 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm a new user here and I'm doing a documentary short film on barrow
hospital. I'm asking anyone in here if they have any pics of barrow that I could use
for my doc. Old or new. U will be credited for it on the finished film. Please contact
me if u have any I could use. Thanks..


----------



## Geordielad (Feb 13, 2015)

You in the wrong Forum mate you should post this in the [ame]http://derelictplaces.co.uk/main/forumdisplay.php?f=132[/ame]


----------



## krela (Feb 13, 2015)

It's fine here, I moved it here.


----------

